# Cypripedium parviflorum



## Don I (May 3, 2017)

images hosting
A week ago I counted 4 plants now it looks like there maybe 6. I had one of our young dog friends trying to jump on me so I didn't spend any time looking.
These plants are growing on a thin piece of soil and moss on a culvert. It is a pretty precarious spot given the high spring water that covers the old farm lane almost every year, but the clump is expanding.
Don


----------

